# broken light bulb in door refrigerator



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unplug it, try a potato cut in 1/2.
It that does not work I use a pair of neddle nosed plyers.


----------



## Chris Leavitt (Sep 4, 2012)

*remove broken light bulb*

tried the potato, it just spins around.
needle nose pliers will not work due to the limited space, if they were about 2 inches in length it may work.

I did unplug the refrigerator before i tried to do any removal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

EZ out.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Perhaps a short length of rubber hose....sized to fit in the base?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely you will have to remove the dispenser cover to give you more room to get at it


----------



## BShow (Feb 23, 2012)

get some angled pliers maybe?


----------



## Coetee2 (Oct 8, 2012)

*I just had this happen to me!*

I just dealt with this same exact problem! I spent an hour two days ago trying everything from a potato to angled pliers, nothing was working because the space was just too small. Then it hit me ... I wadded up some masking tape, sticky side out, molded it into an oblong ball tapered on one end, stuck it in the socket and just kept pressing and turning counter-clockwise. Within 15 seconds I was smiling! :thumbup:


----------

